# The Bessing of Animnals



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

In honor of the traditional blessing of the animals and Francis,patron of animals-

http://www.petdiabetes.com/stfrancisprayer.html


http://www.st-francis.org/prayer.htm


----------

